# Surf fishing- Stone Harbor and Avalon



## Smicky

I hear the fishing is hot from the surf. Any news from anyone fishing the surf in Stone Harbor and Avalon, especially for blues? What is everyone using for bait? What times? What are the tides doing? Thank you all in advance.


----------



## Kayode

There's a site, www.avalonpier.com, I think that gives you current conditions and even a pier cam for a visual. Good luck.


----------



## Eric G

ah, link to avalonpier above is in OBX, NC not Avalon, NJ

Surf Fishing was pretty darn good till the blow we had this weekend. Only bad thing was the snot grass up and down the coast. Due to the blow, water temps dropped. What happens, stay tuned...Things gotta clear up.

8th Street jetty had consistent blues. Some weakies in the TI and back bay areas.

Email me for a web link for Avalon's BT shops for up to date info.


----------

